

Are you a sad Entrepreneur? - MsGemNicholls
http://www.gemnicholls.com/2012/03/sad-entrepreneur.html

======
creativityland
This is a sad read.

~~~
MsGemNicholls
I'm not sure anyone can make depression a fun topic, unfortunately.

